# number of main panels per building



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

building b had a 120/240 panel completely full fed from bldg a
it feeds all branch circuts in the building,,,customer wants to add another 200amps of equipment...conduits from bldg a to b are full of expansion foam..no way to re pull new wire....running new feeder from bldg a to bldg b by way of trench and setting another 200 amp panel...inspector at final says you cant have 2 main panels and that one has to be fed by the other....what is the reasoning


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You can have as many panels as you want but you are limited to one feeder unless you meet one of the conditions. 

As far as the reasoning I can't really say for sure but it matches the rules for services to buildings and I suspect are aimed at being able to quickly kill the power to a building.

Here are the rules.



> *II. More Than One Building or Other Structure
> 
> 225.30 Number of Supplies.* Where more than one building
> or other structure is on the same property and under
> ...


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Put in a new 400+ amp service and sub feed the existing panel from that


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

230.2(E) may require you to id them main #1, main#2.....~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> 230.2(E) may require you to id them main #1, main#2.....~CS~


230 has nothing at all to do with this thread.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

does the calc come out more than 200 amps or is the panel just full?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

i think bbq is right by saying the ability to shut down the building...plus my info was not correct,,,,bldg A was the main feed..it fed bldg C 480 v to trans with disconnect stepped down to 120 /240 which originally fed bldg. C .. 
that panel was full so bldg B was re fed 480 v from bldg A to trans with disconnect stepped down to 120 /240...i see the problem,,,if killing power to the building was needed it would have to be done from bldg A since the feeds to bldg B now come from 2 seperate bldgs


----------



## noarcflash (Sep 14, 2011)

What about a building, with 2 main breaker panels next to each other. No sub panels, just 2 main breaker panels mounted side by side.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

noarcflash said:


> What about a building, with 2 main breaker panels next to each other. No sub panels, just 2 main breaker panels mounted side by side.


Likely fine if supplied by one service or one feeder.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unfortunately it is probably impossible to parallel the conduits unless they were put in next to each other. If so rip out the 200 and parallel a 400 amp feeder.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

BBQ said:


> 230 has nothing at all to do with this thread.


Agreed this is not a service


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

no it is not Denny, however part 2 off 225 parralels 230 in many respects

being i recently installed a dual feeder situation , the inspector subsequently required ID_ ,_ and i quote>_ "like 230 stipulates" _

225.37 would have been a more fitting reply....

~CS~


----------

